# Candy-themed Drink Shots



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Thought I'd share some drink recipes that have been hits at our parties.
We usually serve them chilled, with a bowl of the actual candy on the tray. Dollar store has disposabe shot glassess by the pack.

Milkyway
Dash cream
3/4 oz. Kahlua
1/2 oz. Baileys
1/2 oz. Tuaca

Peppermint Pattie
1 part peppermint Schnapps
1 part Kahlua
1 part Half 'n' Half

Bit o' Honey - This is verrrry popular!
1 oz. Baileys
1 oz. butterscotch Schnapps

Tootsie Roll
1/2 oz. Dark Creme de Cocoa
1/2 oz. OJ

Cherry Blow Pop
1/3 oz. Southern Comfort
1/3 oz. Grenadine
1/3 oz. Amaretto

And some that I have not tried:
Almond Joy
1/3 oz. Amaretto
1/3 oz. Irish Cream
1/3 oz. Swiss Chocolate Almond

Bazooka Bubble Gum 
1/2 oz. Southern Comfort
1/2 oz. Grenadine
1/2 oz. Cream
1/2 oz. Banana liqueur

Green Jolly Rancher
1/2 oz. Southern Comfort
1 s;lash sour mix
1/2 oz. Midori

Jolly Rancher
1/4 oz. Midori
1/4 oz. Peach Schnapps
3/4 oz. Absolut Vodka


----------



## doom_buggy_junkie (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, thanks! These sound awesome. Although this year's bash is already planned, I will have to try these next year for sure!


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Those all sound great here is one thats not a candy theme but rather a cookie theme you might like 

1/2 shot of Cask and Creme 
1/2 shot of Kalhua
1-2 Drops Of Hot Damn Cinnamon Scnapps

Stir and Drink 

Be very careful with the amount of Hot Damn to much and it will not taste as good


----------

